# LED T8 replacement shop lighting



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Could you please add a link to the lights on sale via Amazon?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Could you please add a link to the lights on sale via Amazon?
> 
> - Mike


This looks like the right product: https://www.amazon.com/Enegitech-Equivalent-Fluorescent-Replacement-Lighting/dp/B01A3VMUG2/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1468183629&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Enegitch+4ft+T8+LED+Light+Tube+18W


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I wonder if they are available in 8' long tubes. If not, I could rig up some extra holders and place them at the middle of the fixture.


----------



## Drjohn1963 (Dec 23, 2014)

MrRon, I replaced my 8' two bulb fluorescent with two 4' double bulb LEDs and my shop is amazingly bright and I was able to change where they hang, so the lighting is better distributed than it was with the single 8' fixture. I don't know if that helps you…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Definately going to look into that!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

In my cart!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Check out EarthLED.com
I've purchased about 20 4' replacements. They have alway shipped quick an have a nice selection of brands and color temps.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Very interesting. I have 10 4 bulb T8 fixtures. would it be insane to have that much light if I replaced all 4 the bulbs with these. Keep in mind my shop is 26X30


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Very interesting. I have 10 4 bulb T8 fixtures. would it be insane to have that much light if I replaced all 4 the bulbs with these. Keep in mind my shop is 26X30
> 
> - Shawn Masterson


If it gets to bright just pull a few of them out.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

I replaced the T8's in my shop over about a year…. I have eight 2 bulb fixtures…did a fixture when Costco had a good price on fixtures (just to see how the light worked)...and replaced it one or two at a time or did bulb replacements when I saw a good price for that…very happy now that I'm about 1/2 the watts as before, but the lights do seem to be a little brighter. I think the cheapest I paid was $24 for a fixture with LED ligtht, and max about $32. Also, they come on instantly ( or almost) vs. the long warm up in the winter….also lighter and no humming. The payback from an already efficient 40 to 20 watt is about 8 years, so the savings isn't such a big deal if your converting old fixtures to new. But, so far so good!


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

I ordered some of these LED bulbs from Amazon, and they were JUNK. 4 of 8 of the one I received either didn't work at all, or flashed on and off very quickly. I ordered these from EarthLED.com and couldn't be happier.

Note: I did have to replace the sockets with non-shunted sockets and bypass the ballast. Super easy though.

Breeze


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

Maybe you were unlucky or maybe I was lucky. I ordered four packages of four bulbs and they all worked and are still working after a few weeks. I didn't have to replace anything. Only removed the ballast and connected the power to the tombstones. My tombstones were not shunted but had a jumper wire already in place effectively making them shunted. Thus, in my installation the hot lead goes to one end of the led with both pins being powered and the neutral lead connects to the other end. As I mentioned earlier, you don't have to remove the ballast so long as they are of a newer vintage.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

T8's are the "thinner" bulbs, right? Will these work in the fatter T12s ?

Some of the web sites I checked looks like they're interchangeable and some web sites say no way.


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

No problem in swapping a T8 for a T12. That's what I did. All my fixtures came with T12. I replaced the old T12 ballast with new ones that worked with the T8's and then removed the ballasts for the LED's that I have now.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Generally the "drop in" LED replacements don't need any rewiring, but consider that the ballast uses 5%-10% of the power, it really is best to bypass (remove) it and run the LEDs directly off of 110V. Sometimes you need to swap some wires on the tombstones depending on if they are shunted or not.

In this case it is good to indicate somewhere on the fixture that it is no longer configured to use fluorescents!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Generally the "drop in" LED replacements don t need any rewiring, but consider that the ballast uses 5%-10% of the power, it really is best to bypass (remove) it and run the LEDs directly off of 110V. Sometimes you need to swap some wires on the tombstones depending on if they are shunted or not.
> 
> In this case it is good to indicate somewhere on the fixture that it is no longer configured to use fluorescents!
> 
> - splintergroup


Good idea and important for safety. I recently upgraded to Hyperion LED bulbs and I did put a piece of tape with the date and that it was LED only. Someone else buys my place they have a chance if not screwing up badly. Plus it also tells you how long the bulbs lasted.


----------

